# [SOLVED] hamachi firewall problems



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,
i posted not to long ago about my networking issues, i have now worked out that it was just the firewalls on both computers... they both have exceptions to allow the program through the firewall but it still will not work unless you disable the firewall completely. i have tried using windows and zone alarm firewalls but neither work unless completely disabled, is there something i am missing here? 

i am pulling my hair out right now! 

thanks 

Tom


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

Hello,

Have you tried uninstalling ZA and leave the Windows built-in firewall and add a firewall rule for the Himachi?


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

yea that is how i tried first but when i had problems with windows firewall i tried ZA but im still having problems


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

Compare your current setup from this manual and proper port forwarding is done.


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

yea all that is done, except the itunes bit but i dont need that anyway. the program is port forwarded on both routers. it works perfectly with no firewall active, im not sure why the exceptions arnt working, iv clearly missed something somewhere and it is bothering me!

thanks for the replies


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

Perhaps some Apps/Programs blocking and need to be uninstalled or updated. Please install Secunia PSI so that you may find out what's outdated. Then install Revo Uninstaller Free and uninstall unnecessary and outdated programs.

Another update will be nice.


----------



## Gavnation00 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

I recommend using Tunggle instead of Hamachi.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

How does it not work is this still the connection between you and your friend?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

In the exceptions list did you list hamachi on both firewalls?

If I recall correctly your friend could ping you but you could not ping your friend over the internet.


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

yes this is the same connection. we cannot ping each other and he cant get into the game server unless we both have our firewalls turned off, even though himachi is allowed through the firewall on both computers.

yes we could until i uninstalled and re installed himachi, now we cant ping each other at all unless firewall is off at both ends.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

Did you add the hamachi URL or ip address to the exceptions tab or trusted zone in both of your firewalls i think you may have to do this step.


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

no i have not, how do i do that? where do i find the ip/url that i need to enter, is it just their main website url?

thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

The url asspciated with your hamachi account or the ipv4 address from the hamachi adapter found by doing an *ipconfig /all*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

Sorry but not talking the hamachi website but your game site.

Here is a hamachi how to. Did your hamachi setup follow this routine?
How To Setup A Hamachi Server, complete guide

Here are the ports that need to be forwarded to your server in your router
Findports - Hamachi tcp/udp ports list


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

i dont know how to do this bit in windows 8 "3.Go to network connections ( i assum both vista and xp users know where this is if you dont just ask)

Go to the Advanced tab ( Vista users have to press alt on the keyboard for the menu to be shown) then click advanced settings...

Inside here you will see all your network adapters listed, what you need to do here is make sure hamachi is the first adapter on the list.

If its not just select hamachi and move it all the way up ."


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

apart from the bit posted above, the only other thing i cant do is allow the ip throught the router, its a virgin media super hub, do they not have the option to forward ip's only ports?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

You don't forward ips. You only forward ports. Network Address Translation is what handle the routing from the internet to your lan and back again.


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

@Wand3r3r you are a star... i was only forwarding the first two ports on that list you linked me too as thats all most people said you needed but iv added the other two ports to the router and we can ping, we are in a game now too, thank you all massively for your input, i knew it would be something as simple as that. 

anyone who is having problems forward ALL of these ports!
Application: HAMACHI External port: 12975 Internal port: 12975 Protocol: TCP (Initiator port)

Application: HAMACHI1 External port: 32976 Internal port: 32976 Protocol: TCP (Session port)

Application: HAMACHI2 External port: 17771 Internal port: 17771 Protocol: UDP (Relay connection port)

Application: HAMACHI3 External port: 443 Internal port: 443 Protocol: TCP (Non-SSL)


thanks again to Wand3r3r and TheCyberMan for putting up with me lol.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: hamachi firewall problems*

Great! Glad you got it working and thanks for the update.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to be a bit of help to you and glad your issue is now resolved.


----------

